# west highland terrier needing a new home



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hi i have been asked by a friend to put the feelers out for a new home for another friends west highland terrier to find a new fab home.
All i know at present is that its a male and castrated and has relevant paperwork and needing a new home as owner is pregnant and fears she wont be able to cope with a new baby and 2 kids and a dog . He does have a skin complaint which he is on meds for at the moment if interested and feel you could provide a good home pm me and ill get owners number . 
thanx for taking the time to read


----------

